# mmh2



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

Has anyone a recommendation for someone to do paperwork for MM2H, and answer questions.
Thanks


----------



## casey1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi where abouts are you planning to live in Malaysia, I live in Penang and can advise who to speak to with regards to the MM2H.


----------



## Jacket (Mar 8, 2012)

I sent an enquiry to mm2h. com because they claimed a 98% success rate but I didn't get a reply. Maybe try it.


----------

